# 1st time out with the new Ford



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Popped it's cherry today with snow we weren't suppose to get.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

You finally had to earn a little money!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

How is the longbed compared to the previous shortbed?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2 feet more and have the salter on again for this year.Going to be tight in some spots.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Burkartsplow;1521254 said:


> You finally had to earn a little money!


Lost money today,had to work those seasonal contracts . Going out tonight to do a full plow.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Cadillac style ay? Thumbs Up must be nice not to feel every down ditch goin down the road .


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

from looking at that buffalo radar , Niagra Falls sure creates a lotta snow . must be difficult keeping a meteorologist job in that area . how do you forecast lake effect bands ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Spool it up;1521269 said:


> from looking at that buffalo radar , Niagra Falls sure creates a lotta snow . must be difficult keeping a meteorologist job in that area . how do you forecast lake effect bands ?


Actually ,it comes from the Cleavland area then hits the cold air from Canada and picks up the moisture off the lake.


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Its about time you put that thing to work. How much snow you get up your way?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Popped a headlight too...........


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks like your passenger side plow light is out. Be careful with that new truck. What's under the hood?


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

At least someone got something. Nothing on my route got snow, plow truck is sitting out front, looking awfully sad.

New truck looks good too!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

What is that yellow pimple on the back of the truck? I think my sidewalk spreader holds more than that gizmo?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

D&JsLawn;1521496 said:


> Its about time you put that thing to work. How much snow you get up your way?


*One of my route had 2-3 inches ,other a half*


BUFF;1521517 said:


> Popped a headlight too...........


*About 2 years ago I did*


thelettuceman;1521518 said:


> Looks like your passenger side plow light is out. Be careful with that new truck. What's under the hood?


*It has the 6.2 in it.*


MatthewG;1521533 said:


> What is that yellow pimple on the back of the truck? I think my sidewalk spreader holds more than that gizmo?


*More then enough to handle the 1k of salt I'm going to use*


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

so how many miles you got on it so far? Mine is starting to get up there already.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

New truck with a old plow why ??
Sorry that yellow spreader is funniest thing I seen on a truck isnt that a ATV spreader

You must spent all your money on the nice looking truck 

Atleast you are pushing snow


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya how's the new 6.2 for plowing? Mulch better then the old 5.4's?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

very nice GV! your going to love the new truck. as i'm sure you already do.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BC Handyman;1521637 said:


> so how many miles you got on it so far? Mine is starting to get up there already.


*Almost 700 miles on it.*


Antlerart06;1521641 said:


> New truck with a old plow why ??
> Sorry that yellow spreader is funniest thing I seen on a truck isnt that a ATV spreader
> 
> You must spent all your money on the nice looking truck
> ...


*I don't salt much,big enough for what I need to do. Plow is from the truck I traded in,it's 10 years old now. I just had a new truck side put on.*


Triple L;1521647 said:


> Ya how's the new 6.2 for plowing? Mulch better then the old 5.4's?


*Does have some extra power to it.*


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Not sure if you noticed but you have a headlight out..... Just sayin.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Paint is cheap....a little work and no one would realize it was an old plow.....a burned out light is a ticketable offense if plow is on...just saying...bwai


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks good! How about some action shots.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

leolkfrm;1521718 said:


> Paint is cheap....a little work and no one would realize it was an old plow.....a burned out light is a ticketable offense if plow is on...just saying...bwai


*Not in my town*


Banksy;1521812 said:


> Looks good! How about some action shots.


*Wife won't let me take any videos *


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks like your ridin in style


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

grandview;1521841 said:


> *Wife won't let me take any videos *


I knew you'd take the bait :waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Banksy;1521887 said:


> I knew you'd take the bait :waving:


But no videos of the finish line.wesport


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

*Wife won't let me take any videos *[/QUOTE]

What about the gf


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

greenery;1521961 said:


> *Wife won't let me take any videos *


What about the gf[/QUOTE]

No one asked.:laughing:


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Gorgeous truck! now you just need a real plow and salter.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

potskie;1522054 said:


> Gorgeous truck! now you just need a real plow and salter.


Must be a western guy with a curtis salter:laughing:


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

grandview;1522076 said:


> Must be a western guy with a curtis salter:laughing:


Nope XLS and Polycaster.  My truck isn't near as nice tho


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

yall gonna need some ballast in that long nosed ford when it gets heavy n wet ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Plowed in 2 wheel yesterday.Never had weight in any of my trucks.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

point taken . i plow until i need to lock the hubs also in a reg cab . but plowing a heavy wet 8'' or so , i'v experienced the fact that ballast makes all the difference . with that extra wheelbase and no ballast , i tend to float with no traction .


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Spool it up;1522404 said:


> point taken . i plow until i need to lock the hubs also in a reg cab . but plowing a heavy wet 8'' or so , i'v experienced the fact that ballast makes all the difference . with that extra wheelbase and no ballast , i tend to float with no traction .


So I'm curious how the vehicles wheel base plays into traction while plowing.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

in a 4x4 application the shorter the wb the better traction . its certainly not rocket science


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Triple L;1521647 said:


> Ya how's the new 6.2 for plowing? Mulch better then the old 5.4's?


Grandview: Only $8000.00 more would have gotten you a 6.7 PowerStroke .... Just Sayin"


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry,don't like diesel noise Can't heard the playboy station while I'm plowing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Spool it up;1522455 said:


> in a 4x4 application the shorter the wb the better traction . its certainly not rocket science


Wasn't trying to be a wise guy with what I asked and had hoped for a more substantial answer. 
If a short wheel base yields better traction why is the wheel base increased when a guy builds a rock crawler and pulling trucks /tractors. I'm pretty sure traction is what these guys are looking for.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

BUFF;1522437 said:


> So I'm curious how the vehicles wheel base plays into traction while plowing.


stay tuned

Maximum Traction Defined

So how do we achieve maximum traction? Maximum lateral traction? When we add weight to a tire the traction goes up, but not linearly (in a straight line), according to skid pad tests, it drops off pretty quick, traction does not increase in proportion to the weight that is added.

As weight is added to the right rear tire, it will get more traction than it did with less weight on it, this much is true. But here is the catch, to gain that traction, weight had to come from somewhere, some other tire needs to loose weight and therefore loose traction. Since we are only considering lateral weight transfer here, we didn't take the weight from the front tires, it had to come from the left rear tire. So now, by definition of the above graph, the left rear tire lost more traction than what the right rear gained.

Fundamental Truth #1: Maximum traction in the rear of the truck is achieved when both rear tires have the same amount of weight on them.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

BUFF;1522474 said:


> Wasn't trying to be a wise guy with what I asked and had hoped for a more substantial answer.
> If a short wheel base yields better traction why is the wheel base increased when a guy builds a rock crawler and pulling trucks /tractors. I'm pretty sure traction is what these guys are looking for.


i never plowed climbing rocks . dont know where thats going . lets get back to "plowing snow " . stay tuned


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Spool it up;1522487 said:


> i never plowed climbing rocks . dont know where thats going . lets get back to "plowing snow " . stay tuned


Yeah never plowed while while crawling either.........it was a reference to xferring weight and another byproduct would be stability.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Spool It Up: Nice Post...Went Right Over My Head....Are You Related To Einstein?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

thelettuceman;1522499 said:


> Spool It Up: Nice Post...Went Right Over My Head....Are You Related To Einstein?


It's all physics. It's really not hard to understand once you think about it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

thelettuceman;1522469 said:


> Grandview: Only $8000.00 more would have gotten you a 6.7 PowerStroke .... Just Sayin"


and for a couple of bucks more, you could have gotten a plow with two working lights


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I turn my lights off when I plow anyway.And I'm to lazy to put a new one in.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The snow is white, its pretty hard to miss it anyways.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1522805 said:


> and for a couple of bucks more, you could have gotten a plow with two working lights


Not in the union like you Chicago guys are.payup


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice truck, but I have you beat. I put a 18 year old plow on my 2012 truck. New truck side, but the plow is a '94.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

grandview;1522984 said:


> I turn my lights off when I plow anyway.And I'm to lazy to put a new one in.


i'm glad to know i'm not the only one that plows with no lights. i just run parking lights/strobes.Thumbs Up


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

grandview;1521841 said:


> *Not in my town*
> 
> *Wife won't let me take any videos *


maybe not the local...stay away from amherst!....and hope you don't get stopped by a newbe trooper....:laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't work Amherst, brother is a state trooper so.....


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice pics and truck GV.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

grandview;1523806 said:


> Don't work Amherst, brother is a state trooper so.....


...so did he have you arrested?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

nice western old dog , 
i once seen a guys driver side wing snap off tearing his 450.00 heated controlled mirror off like a midget with a bad toupee in a wind storm .
i believe he engaged a steel inlet unknowingly at around 40 mph.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Pretty! would look better with a 2 yard bulk spreader in the back and some aftermarket meatier tires!


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

grandview;1522473 said:


> Sorry,don't like diesel noise Can't heard the playboy station while I'm plowing.


Ha ha. What diesel noise?? 6.7 is as quiet as a church mouse!!


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

thelettuceman;1522469 said:


> Grandview: Only $8000.00 more would have gotten you a 6.7 PowerStroke .... Just Sayin"


What a waste that woulda been. I can't get rid of my powerstrokes quick enough after all of the repairs I put into them this summer. Holy **** is all I can say, no more


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

grandview;1522473 said:


> Sorry,don't like diesel noise Can't heard the playboy station while I'm plowing.


The 6.7s don't sound like diesels.

Even beside one they are very quiet.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Eronningen;1537819 said:


> What a waste that woulda been. I can't get rid of my powerstrokes quick enough after all of the repairs I put into them this summer. Holy **** is all I can say, no more


If you had 6.0s and 6.4s I'm sure.

Try a 7.3L, I've gotten hundreds of thousands of trouble free miles out of them.


----------



## mainerenegade (Nov 7, 2012)

I like your truck. And the spreader should do what you need.

My question is. Why do you guys all go out and buy $20,000.00 trucks and then throw 5 k for a plow and another 5k for a spreader . I can see why no one profits any money just doing residentials with a price tag this big on just equipment. 

Search for a used truck for like 7k yes it wont be the cool new looking truck we all dream of but by the time your done adding the plow and spreder you will be around $17,000.00 not $30.000.00
Then profits will come sooner. People are giving away very well maintained nice trucks with these gas prices to buy small cars. Craigslist is full of deals. I know your going to say ya but it is used and no one knows what is wrong with it. so just bring a buddy that is mechanically inclined and have them check it from one end to the othe for you before you purchase it. Change all fluids and check front end out and off you go.




As for the diesels heck ya there is your poiwer for hauling that fully loaded spreader and plow all day . The noise is in the 7.3 and 6.0 7.3 bullit proof 6.0 chang head studs asap then your good to go 6.4 dpf delete straight pipe and tunner get you going 20-24 miles per gallon quiet as 4 cylnder and all the power you will ever need. 6.7 same way any new diesel pull the dpf asap and you got a realiable monter. If i could of bought a diesel i would but foundings were low just my 2cents


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

mainerenegade;1538045 said:


> I like your truck. And the spreader should do what you need.
> 
> My question is. Why do you guys all go out and buy $20,000.00 trucks and then throw 5 k for a plow and another 5k for a spreader . I can see why no one profits any money just doing residentials with a price tag this big on just equipment.
> 
> ...


Umm...... Thumbs Up ..


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

mainerenegade;1538045 said:


> I like your truck. And the spreader should do what you need.
> 
> My question is. Why do you guys all go out and buy $20,000.00 trucks and then throw 5 k for a plow and another 5k for a spreader . I can see why no one profits any money just doing residentials with a price tag this big on just equipment.
> 
> ...


No snow up here but the mountains were obviously blue when you posted this . Some of us use those 20, 30, 40k dollar trucks in the summer. So in all reality the only extra expense is the plow and spreader for plowing because the truck works the other part of the year making payup


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

07PSDCREW;1537520 said:


> Ha ha. What diesel noise?? 6.7 is as quiet as a church mouse!!


unmodified , their quiet


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

you have a plow light out, i saw that no one else told ya so i wanted to be the nice guy...

good luck on this ford engine.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

GSS LLC;1540452 said:


> you have a plow light out, i saw that no one else told ya so i wanted to be the nice guy...
> 
> good luck on this ford engine.


For the pass 3 years.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

My buddy just bought the same truck with the 6.7 diesel, western wideout.

It's a sweet truck, then he subs it to the Brickmen Group:realmad:

I like the Black


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

mainerenegade;1538045 said:


> I like your truck. And the spreader should do what you need.
> 
> My question is. Why do you guys all go out and buy $20,000.00 trucks and then throw 5 k for a plow and another 5k for a spreader . I can see why no one profits any money just doing residentials with a price tag this big on just equipment.
> 
> ...


Congrats GV!

Anyways - $20k truck?? lmao.....try $40k all day....although I would have traded the whole setup in and gotten a new setup unless you put it into the fleet. I DO NOT like worrying about old equipment, ESPECIALLY trucks. Unless you have a backup, its just not worth it.....that is why guys, including myself buy new trucks. Sure you can buy a good reliable used truck, but who used it before? Have they taken care of it properly? Did an employee beat it to hell over a couple of years of plowing? It's just not worth it to me. In reality a plow truck for $7k is gonna be well north of 100k on the dial and up here gonna be rusted. We have looked for used trucks and for decent ones your looking at about half or more of the price with one with a full warranty, plus increased write offs. In my eye's its just isn't worth it, especially when you put your reputation in jeopardy with interruption of services. Plowing beats the trucks to hell and they break down......my experience newer ones more reliable and easier to get fixed.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Fairway: I have to agree with you.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

looking good grandview! thats a cute lil spreader ya got there as well! try a crew cab long bed diesel and you'll think of the term ocean liner...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Been a month since the plow was on.Looking good so far this season.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nobody seems to have done squat yet this season.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

mainerenegade;1538045As for the diesels heck ya there is your poiwer for hauling that fully loaded spreader and plow all day . The noise is in the 7.3 and 6.0 7.3 bullit proof 6.0 chang head studs asap then your good to go 6.4 dpf delete straight pipe and tunner get you going 20-24 miles per gallon quiet as 4 cylnder and all the power you will ever need. 6.7 same way any new diesel pull the dpf asap and you got a realiable monter. If i could of bought a diesel i would but foundings were low just my 2cents[/QUOTE said:


> 7.3 bullet proof??? wish i had that problem....... And lets face it. Its still in a ford......
> 
> With that being said, I love the way those new newer trucks look over the old ones........
> 
> ...


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

grandview;1542752 said:


> Been a month since the plow was on.Looking good so far this season.


Finally got some snow to push! About 7" here with some drifts of 2'.....was fun, but looking at the extended forecast plows can come back off and salt washed off em, may sit for a while which is FINE BY ME! Merry Xmas


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

mainerenegade;1538045 said:


> As for the diesels heck ya there is your poiwer for hauling that fully loaded spreader and plow all day . The noise is in the 7.3 and 6.0 7.3 bullit proof 6.0 chang head studs asap then your good to go 6.4 dpf delete straight pipe and tunner get you going 20-24 miles per gallon quiet as 4 cylnder and all the power you will ever need. 6.7 same way any new diesel pull the dpf asap and you got a realiable monter. If i could of bought a diesel i would but foundings were low just my 2cents


very well said, not very well typed, but very well said...i love my 6.4, getting ready to do the DPF delete

oh and to the OP, i think you have a headlight out...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

fairwaymowing;1544906 said:


> Finally got some snow to push! About 7" here with some drifts of 2'.....was fun, but looking at the extended forecast plows can come back off and salt washed off em, may sit for a while which is FINE BY ME! Merry Xmas


Ended up with 1-2 on the ground,it was so windy it wouldn't stay down,


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds like you didnt have much to do today.


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

Storm this week? Weds-Thurs??


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

They are calling for 13" plus as of now.... Believe it when I see it. Had to post a pic of our new truck... 2012 Chevy 1500 4.8 L


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

nms0219;1546375 said:


> They are calling for 13" plus as of now.... Believe it when I see it. Had to post a pic of our new truck... 2012 Chevy 1500 4.8 L


Man!, that truck sure looks tough for a 1500............ At first glance thought for sure it was a 3/4 ton.......... Those little motors seem to run pretty well (4.8L) I like the way that little dude looks....... Looks like a money maker............


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

snowcrazy;1546596 said:


> Man!, that truck sure looks tough for a 1500............ At first glance thought for sure it was a 3/4 ton.......... Those little motors seem to run pretty well (4.8L) I like the way that little dude looks....... Looks like a money maker............


Thanks Its quite the workhorse, We use it to plow a driveway route with 2 small parking lots. Only thing we did suspension wise is level kit up front and timbrens in the rear. I also have an 04 1500 with the 5.3 and let me tell you nothing stops it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

When did become a Chevy thread?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

some people ,
really know how to screw up a good picnic


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

grandview;1546743 said:


> When did become a Chevy thread?


I may have to add to that Wednesday afternoon.....hopefully.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1542742 said:


> looking good grandview! thats a cute lil spreader ya got there as well! try a crew cab long bed diesel and you'll think of the term ocean liner...


We run 3 of themThumbs Up


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

nms0219;1546375 said:


> They are calling for 13" plus as of now.... Believe it when I see it. Had to post a pic of our new truck... 2012 Chevy 1500 4.8 L


A lot of plow for a little truck


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Sorry scott had to bring a real truck to a truck thread.... We all know ford circles the problem in the logo.... Have fun plowing tonight


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

*Sorry to dig this up from 5 pages back..but..*



mainerenegade;1538045 said:


> My question is. Why do you guys all go out and buy $20,000.00 trucks and then throw 5 k for a plow and another 5k for a spreader .


Because I don't like working on the thing @ 2AM in a snow drift 22 miles from home and fresh out of coffee.

New is new, and a warranty is better than sex- when the thing breaks.

Plus, you don't look like a fly by night outfit when you have nice new stuff. When you say you will be there @ 4AM to make sure they can get out for work....they might just believe you.


----------

